# The Alphabet Photo Game! New Letter Each Week!



## JPooh

This shouldnt be too hard to explain. The point of the game is to take a picture of something that starts with the letter corresponding to the letter on that week. Since this is the first week, our letter is "*A*" 

We will cycle to the next letter the following Sunday so please try and stay to the letter of the week.

Post them up!


----------



## PhotoXopher

A for 'Accumulation'


----------



## hower610

A for Arsenal


----------



## JPooh

I LOVE WEAPONS! KEEP IT COMING! I'LL POST ONE UP WHEN I GET HOME!


----------



## icassell

Anna's Hummingbird


----------



## mikemicki

A for Alcohol /


----------



## Dominantly

Arches


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## JPooh

great posts guys! where are those arches?


----------



## Dominantly

Balboa Park -San Diego, CA


----------



## tdiprincess

I like the accumulation shot LOL... looks like a bit more snow than buffalo! I will try to post something tomorrow


----------



## JPooh

tdiprincess said:


> I like the accumulation shot LOL... looks like a bit more snow than buffalo! I will try to post something tomorrow



cant wait! tdi eh? vw? lol


----------



## gardy90

"akward"


----------



## MissKH

A for Accident:


----------



## JPooh

hower610 said:


> It's cold out, not feeling too creative today, but here is my entry for B:
> 
> Boring and dirty, *bronze baby shoes*


 
SORRY WE'RE STILL AT *"A"*

THE NEXT LETTER STARTS ON SUNDAYS.


----------



## hower610

JPooh said:


> hower610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cold out, not feeling too creative today, but here is my entry for B:
> 
> Boring and dirty, *bronze baby shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY WE'RE STILL AT *"A"*
> 
> THE NEXT LETTER STARTS ON SUNDAYS.
Click to expand...



My bad, got ahead of myself for some reason, removed post to keep in line with the A's.


----------



## fast eddie

Annoyed


----------



## JeffieLove

A for Anna


----------



## chammer

a for awwww....






(1 week old bulldog puppies)


----------



## sask_jordan

A is for Ammo


----------



## JPooh

^^HOLY CARPFISH!

thats a lot of ammo


----------



## JPooh

here's mine

A for AEROSOL


----------



## sask_jordan

JPooh said:


> ^^HOLY CARPFISH!
> 
> thats a lot of ammo




That might be a quarter of my stash:mrgreen:


----------



## hower610

sask_jordan said:


> A is for Ammo




Ohhhh, you are my new best friend, I see tracers.  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## gardy90

hower610 said:


> sask_jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A is for Ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, you are my new best friend, I see tracers.  :thumbup:  :thumbup:
Click to expand...



SECOND:thumbup:


----------



## sask_jordan

i got a few of them to bad my buddy that got them for me is out of town i want some more they are pretty neat


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## aznsouljah04

lol I'll join
*A* key on my laptop


----------



## JAFO28

A is for "all aboard"


----------



## AJake

A for Anole:


----------



## sask_jordan

I guess today is sunday so i will start b with bins


----------



## JPooh

those are some really big bins! lol


----------



## JPooh

B for Bank


----------



## hower610

I'll try this again now that it is Sunday....

B = Bronze, boring, dirty, baby shoes


----------



## Dominantly

B, for Bee


----------



## JAFO28

B is for bridge


----------



## JoeDif

B = Baseball


----------



## icassell

Bird


----------



## mishele

B=Brush


----------



## mikemicki

B for Boba Fett


----------



## fast eddie

B is for Book


----------



## robertwsimpson

Archery


----------



## robertwsimpson

ah crap I didn't see that we were already on the Bs!






Box of Kleenex


----------



## sask_jordan

robertwsimpson said:


> ah crap I didn't see that we were already on the Bs!
> 
> 
> You could of just changed the word to bow


----------



## er111a

ball or baseball


----------



## Seekwence

B = Boston


----------



## Rockern1

*B for Bottles*


----------



## robertwsimpson

are we allowed to go twice?

if so, b for black lab


----------



## icassell

2nd go, eh?

OK

B is for Butterfly


----------



## Antarctican

A Bare Naked Lady (not the kind you may be expecting...the singing kind  )


----------



## Antarctican

Belize view


----------



## robertwsimpson

Antarctican said:


> Belize view



wow!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Awww, thanks! ("B" for blush, how's that?)


----------



## icassell

Antarctican said:


> A Bare Naked Lady (not the kind you may be expecting...the singing kind  )



And the kind I was expecting can't sing?


----------



## Antarctican

^^^  :taped sh:


----------



## Antarctican

Bonavista, Newfoundland


----------



## Antarctican

Barn


----------



## robertwsimpson

Ballpoint pen


----------



## Antarctican

Bench


----------



## icassell

Bronze


----------



## sterlingp

b= Brick Chimney


----------



## sask_jordan

Big Boxer Beer


----------



## chammer

b for....baby bulldog!






sorry, not feeling very creative so puppies is all i got right now.


----------



## D3KNikki

B for Bug


----------



## PhotoXopher

B... B is for Bird... B.


----------



## JAFO28

B is for binoculars, buildings or big apple.


----------



## sask_jordan

b for bullets


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Browncoat




----------



## Antarctican

Barracuda


----------



## hower610

c for cemetary


----------



## Antarctican

Cove/cliffs


----------



## Antarctican

Cathedral





(BTW, just because someone has used a 'word' before, that doesn't mean others can't use it and post their shots too)


----------



## Antarctican

CN Tower


----------



## LBPhotog

Club, Golf club.

It's sunny and almost 60&#730; here today, my mind is SOOOO not on work. 

Ok, posting two ... 






Child close-up​


----------



## robertwsimpson

Coffee!


----------



## Antarctican

Concert


----------



## Antarctican

City Hall (Toronto). It's also the provincial Court house


----------



## Antarctican

Closed


----------



## robertwsimpson

Canine


----------



## Mooshoo4

C is for Cow!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Chopper


----------



## AtlPikMan

Currency..



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2686/4412228988_0fcebf018f_b.jpg


----------



## sask_jordan

c for cantaloupe


----------



## robertwsimpson

Different kind of Chopper...


----------



## Rockern1

C=Cap (Bottle cap)


----------



## hower610

c = cat


----------



## Phranquey

Cardinal


----------



## y0aimee

cupcake


----------



## fokker

Creepy crawly critter


----------



## cfusionpm

Controller!


----------



## pbelarge

Cityscape - NYC _Taken with my P&S Canon last summer


----------



## robertwsimpson

Camera?


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Felix 222

Car:


----------



## JAFO28

C is for Cruising


----------



## bitteraspects

C is for Chicken






and, Chicken


----------



## hower610

D = Dog Tags


----------



## JAFO28

D is for drop of water.


----------



## icassell

D is for Danger


----------



## vivido

D for Delorentos


----------



## mJs

D for Dog....


----------



## 1limited92

D is for Drag Car


----------



## Rockern1

D = Dpad on the Xbox 360 controller


----------



## WTF?

D is for DAMN SCOOTER KIDS


----------



## robertwsimpson

Demolition


----------



## sojourn

D is for (another) dog...


----------



## PhotoJoe22




----------



## robertwsimpson

DBS


----------



## CESTO

D is for Dam


----------



## hower610

PhotoJoe22 said:


>



Godsmack?


----------



## PhotoJoe22

hower610 said:


> PhotoJoe22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsmack?
Click to expand...


yeah


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## icassell

Desert


----------



## robertwsimpson

Dolphin


----------



## itsarvin2

DRUNK!


----------



## Antarctican

Diana Memorial





Delphinium





Diamondback





Dragonboat





Dreadlocks


----------



## jic designs

D for Deep Sea Fisherman


----------



## reznap

D is for Drummer.  (First post here)


----------



## Phranquey

Duck


----------



## webmaster705

i love the shot with bird it so colorful and lovely, create cooler effects of sight and mind love it


----------



## icassell

Denali National Park, Alaska







]


----------



## bitteraspects

D: Desaturated


----------



## icassell

Isn't it time for "E"?

E  is for Eagle


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## PhotoJoe22




----------



## Antarctican

Elephant also


----------



## hower610

Electrical connections


----------



## icassell

Egret


----------



## JAFO28

Well it's Sunday and time for "F" so F is for flight.


----------



## Phranquey

Fast.....


----------



## icassell

Fire Hose


----------



## icassell

Flowers


----------



## Phranquey

Frog


----------



## ajkramer87

Fire


----------



## Antarctican

Fritters


----------



## icassell

Finch


----------



## Formatted

*F for Field*


----------



## PhotoJoe22




----------



## rokclmb

F = Fire




Me with my .45




My brother with his .357

(Taken with my old 3.2mp P&S sony. I think the setting was called multi-burst and it would shoot 16 images in 1 or 2 seconds then fit all of those into one image.)


----------



## KristerP

*F *og


----------



## robertwsimpson

Fireplace


----------



## jajomo

_*Football in Foam...yeah DOUBLE F's*_


----------



## robertwsimpson

Footsteps


----------



## icassell

Flying insect







Flicker


----------



## JAFO28

Sunday again, I guess we're on G. Geese.


----------



## icassell

*G*reat Blue Heron


----------



## Antarctican

Graffiti


----------



## Antarctican

Garden





Gardenia


----------



## Antarctican

Grand Canyon


----------



## LaFoto

*G*iant's Causeway, Co. Antrim, Northern Ireland (Scan from print)


----------



## LaFoto

*G*reen snake


----------



## LaFoto

*G*littering


----------



## ajkramer87

Giraffe


----------



## jajomo

_*Grate*_


----------



## icassell

Goat


----------



## mishele

Green


----------



## rokclmb

Gate





Glass Block


----------



## bitteraspects

*G*rind


----------



## PhotoJoe22




----------



## soleshine

g is fo glass


----------



## robertwsimpson

Hands


----------



## JAFO28

Helicopter


----------



## MAV90

oh oh I wana play!!

H is for Hawk!


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental





Horses


----------



## Antarctican

Hamburg harbor


----------



## LaFoto

(Something tells me Anty is going through her TPF Germany-Meet-Up 2008 photos...    )


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ :thumbup:


(Heehee, so maybe one of us should post a pic of Heike!)


----------



## Antarctican

I guess we're up to "I" now. So here are some pics of icebergs


----------



## Antarctican

Inukshuk





Iris










Ivy


----------



## CESTO

Duhh... i thought the letter rotated with each post... but no

:::slaps forehead:::


----------



## icassell

Ibis (Glossy) and some Herons too since I missed last week ...


----------



## robertwsimpson

photo of a human I


----------



## LaFoto

You're not tweaking orthography just a LITTLE, Robert? No-ho-hoooooo, eh?   

What would I have that starts with "i"?

Maybe "ice"...






Or "iris", too?


----------



## LaFoto

"I" am the one in the middle, and "I" am still a lot younger here than "I" am now






And as you may have guessed, "I" did not take this photo myself, but my dad did.
You also see my sister and our mother here.


----------



## CESTO

I for Inspection...


----------



## CESTO

I is for Ice Skating Rink...


----------



## max3k

Inverted Orca


----------



## Antarctican

Irish scene





Interior shot


----------



## Antarctican

Jewelery (<---spell check's version)


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol I love all the reaching that gets done in this thread in order to post a photo...


----------



## icassell

Jellyfish


----------



## Antarctican

Jimmy Buffet


----------



## icassell

Jumping


----------



## Phranquey

Jumper


----------



## Antarctican

Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## icassell

Joy (that's my Corgi's name  )


----------



## robertwsimpson

Jerry Seinfield's mom


----------



## LaFoto

My brother *J*ens, when he was visiting in summer of 2006.


----------



## JAFO28

Junk


----------



## Antarctican

*K*ilimanjaro summit


----------



## Antarctican

*K*ayak





Kayaks


----------



## icassell

Kolb Brothers' Photography Studio -- Grand Canyon


----------



## icassell

Killdeer


----------



## Phranquey

(Eastern) Kingbird


----------



## Antarctican

Time for "L" it seems!

Leopard






Leopard licking





Lion leering


----------



## robertwsimpson

leatherrrrr


----------



## icassell

Lepidoptera


----------



## icassell

Lamborghini


----------



## icassell

Lion Fish






Legs


----------



## Antarctican

Lambs





Lafoto (aka Cheerful Corinna) with Lootbag contents


----------



## JAFO28

Lighthouse


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## robertwsimpson

My Mother


----------



## icassell

Mushrooms


----------



## robertwsimpson

moon


----------



## robertwsimpson

Mockingbird


----------



## icassell

Mountain


----------



## robertwsimpson

Macaws


----------



## icassell

Mallards


----------



## robertwsimpson

Moorhen


----------



## icassell

Now that is one wierd looking bird.  Cool image!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thanks!

Those birds' feet are HUGE!

Check this out:





I guess it's for standing on muck in the wetlands instead of sinking through it.


----------



## robertwsimpson

and also using as weapons!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Lens


----------



## LaFoto

Didn't last Sunday bring us "*M*"?

Whatever. I got *m*otorway and *m*oon.


----------



## LaFoto

And an ancient old one of *M*ickey *M*ouse and *m*y children in 1995






AND *M*ia, *m*y cat






*M*ia again, and *m*ouse (which later became snake food)






*M*oor in the *m*orning


----------



## icassell

Missile






Titan Missile Museum
Green Valley, AZ
http://www.titanmissilemuseum.org/


----------



## robertwsimpson

That looks more like a rocket to me!


----------



## icassell

Meerkat


----------



## icassell

robertwsimpson said:


> That looks more like a rocket to me!




Follow the link at the bottom of the post ...

It's a Titan II missile in the silo at the only museum devoted to this ... 

It was a downright creepy experience.  The creepiest part was going down to the launch control console and my kids each put a hand on a key ...  They're 13 y/o and this doesn't bring back the horrible historical memories to them that it does to me.


----------



## robertwsimpson

oh dang.  ok you win!


----------



## icassell

There's no winner with those things! :lmao:


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol true


guaranteed mutual destruction ftl


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

*M* is for *M*allard


----------



## Reefgoddess

*M *is for *m*angrove in the dried *m*arsh *m*udd..........


----------



## Antarctican

I think we're up to 'N' now.... so here's the Normanton Church (half submerged when the lake was created) in Rutland, UK


----------



## icassell

Night


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ What city is that?

Nautical


----------



## icassell

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ What city is that?



It's taken from the banks of the Arno in Florence.


----------



## bobnr32

Norwich (library), UK


----------



## LaFoto

*N*ewspaper articles with photos of mine:











*N*ew York Grand Central Station 





Taken in 2006 with the Powershot...


----------



## irfan

*O* is for OHIO, where Columbus is


----------



## icassell

Octopus






Owl


----------



## Phranquey

*O*wl baby


----------



## icassell

^^^ wins the cute award


----------



## D-B-J

On Fire:


----------



## KKJUN

O is for Ollie:


----------



## Antarctican

Octopus





Outhouse (in Belize. Pretty darn scenic, no?)





Orchids


----------



## Antarctican

Oakham Road





Oakham Castle (the Great Hall)


----------



## Josh66

orange


----------



## icassell

Open Wide


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Offroad?


----------



## KKJUN

SoulfulRecover said:


> Offroad?



That is a REALLY nice image.


----------



## icassell

Orange Flower


----------



## Curt-Kurt

Over the Sun


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Owl!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

KKJUN said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offroad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a REALLY nice image.
Click to expand...


Thank you :hug::

On Set


----------



## Antarctican

It appears that 'O' had an extended run. Time now for 'P' (the letter, that is)

Poppy





Peonies




Pink and Purple flowers





Piano keyboard


----------



## Antarctican

What's that you say? There's something else that starts with 'P' that I should be posting?

Penguin Pics!!! (all scans from photographs)


----------



## nchips1

Polka dots.


----------



## Phranquey

Pied-billed Grebe


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Police


----------



## markomni

New to the forum.  Great idea!  Do you prefer that we go out and take a new pic to post, like an assignment?  Or will stock photos work for this?


----------



## Phranquey

markomni said:


> New to the forum. Great idea! Do you prefer that we go out and take a new pic to post, like an assignment? Or will stock photos work for this?


 
I just go into my stock and pull one or two that fit...


----------



## Forest Power Ranger

Polar Bear poop


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Forest Power Ranger said:


> Poar Bear poop



Elegant 


Posers


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ What the...?   (funny image!)

Polar bear in Spitsbergen (actually pretty close to where we were bobbing in zodiacs)


----------



## bazooka

Portland Head Light.


----------



## skieur

skieur


----------



## GregR

Looks like I found this at a good time 

P is for PUG!


----------



## Browncoat

Pen Pal.


----------



## Whootsinator

P for Pink (A Sea of).


----------



## Forest Power Ranger

^^^^lol blue flower=loaner


----------



## Whootsinator

Don't make fun of him, it's a tough world out there. 

Besides, would you rather him collapse to peer pressure and turn all pink and girly?


----------



## Antarctican

Pelican


----------



## Antarctican

Protesters with Placards


----------



## freeze3kgt

Piasa bird


----------



## rickabobaloey

First time participating. Woke up, looked at the forum, saw this game, and took a picture.

p is for Penny


----------



## filmshooter

P is for Poorly Photographed Plant Producing Pollen.
From one of the first rolls of film out of that camera. F stop problems on the lens and the shutter was not opening like it should. With a little luck, the old 1970's Konica Autoreflex TC is shooting great pictures now. Well much better than this haha


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ What the...?   (funny image!)
> 
> Polar bear in Spitsbergen (actually pretty close to where we were bobbing in zodiacs)



we had a truck night at hooters with free wings and half priced beer. my jeeps the 4th one (from left to right)

Pots and Pans


----------



## freeze3kgt

i see don't see any pots or pans in the picture ^_^ but it is a really nice pictures of bowls and utensils


----------



## BrentRS1985

P is for Pipes


----------



## reznap

*P* is for* P*eeing* P*ooch


----------



## LaFoto

With Monday having come around, shouldn't we switch to *O *!?

*O *is for *O*tto dancing the belly dance along with the belly dancer!


----------



## Phranquey

LaFoto said:


> With Monday having come around, shouldn't we switch to *O *!?


 
Ummm.... Me thinks *O* came _before_ *P*. 

I believe we should be on *Q* now.



Quiscalus quiscula (Grackle)


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my! :blushing: How embarrassing. :blushing:
And you are sooo right.
*Q* is a hard one! I think...


----------



## Antarctican

LaFoto said:


> *Q* is a hard one! I think...


We'll just have to be very inventive with the naming of the pics!

*Q*uiet spot (*q*uite recognizable to Lafoto)





Queerly designed sidewalk


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Quickie


----------



## Dionysus

*Q*uivering Light Show


----------



## Juice

*Quaint*


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, this game teaches me new words! I hadn't known the word "quaint" before. I may have come across it but never cared about its true meaning, but now I know. Thank you for that .


----------



## Juice

I daresay it's time for *R*! 

Reflection:


----------



## MGriff240

*R*emembering.


----------



## Antarctican

I'm gonna have to backtrack slightly...I happened to see The Queen yesterday, on the last day of the letter 'Q', so I'm going to post her pic. [Or we can stick with 'R' and say it's her *R*oyal Highness]:





  [Taken from across the street, while clinging precariously to a fence, so forgive the blown out parts on her dress].


----------



## altitude604

Ooh! Triple 'R' on this one...






AN-124 *R*uslan, flown by a *R*ussian company and with her thrust *R*eversers deployed.


----------



## LaFoto

Antarctican said:


> [Taken from across the street, while clinging precariously to a fence, so forgive the blown out parts on her dress].


 
With THAT photo, you are forgiven EVERYTHING.
And you even got one that fits yesterday's AND today's letter! Could there be any better?

(Well, a triple R can compete     !!!)


----------



## BrentRS1985

Red-bellied Woodpecker




Red-Headed Woodpecker.  Bad picture, I wish I had time to get a better one before he flew off.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

*R*eally high!


----------



## Buckster

Rainbow






Rails






Red Barn






Rose Breasted Grosbeak






Reconciliation


----------



## icassell

Clapper *Rail*


----------



## GregR

*R*ear? :lmao:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

*R*un away!


----------



## icassell

*R*ound Tailed Ground Squirrel


----------



## deekim

*R*aidroad
*edit; i didn't realize buckster already beat me to the rails pics.


----------



## OrionsByte

*S*ummertime






*S*tole my seat! (I know there's some camera shake but it's just a *S*napshot )


----------



## BrentRS1985

*S*o *S*weet


----------



## VJS

*S*treaking Lights




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## icassell

Black Necked *Stilt*


----------



## deekim

VJS said:


> *S*treaking Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



thats cool how do you do that? slow shutter speed?


----------



## shutterbugsdesign

Buckster said:


> Rainbow



amazing shot! :thumbup:


----------



## icassell

Rabbit


----------



## CanonFreak

*S*urefire

Canon EF 35mm 1.4L


1.


----------



## VJS

> deekim :
> 
> _*S*treaking Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 946x605 and weights 369KB.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us_
> thats cool how do you do that? slow shutter speed?


 

Yes about 20 seconds. The streaks coming in from the top left are from a city bus. The driver slowed down thinking I was getting on so the lights from the bus dragged a bit longer... complete luck really.


----------



## PhotoJoe22




----------



## icassell

Sunrise


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Joe that SF pic is legit!  Great capture.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

I can't figure out how to upload my pics....


----------



## BrentRS1985

why was I notified of the above post three times?


----------



## Browncoat

*S*kyline


----------



## Buckster

Superstition Mountains:






Suspicious Look:






San Francisco:


----------



## icassell

I actually think it's time for the "T"'s

Tern






Tree Lizard






Thistle


----------



## OrionsByte

icassell said:


> I actually think it's time for the "T"'s



Technically I think it's time for the U's, but nobody posted in T-week so we might as well go with that.  

*T*omatoes!


----------



## LaFoto

*T*urkish Folklore






El *T*eide on *T*enerife


----------



## icassell

Thorns


----------



## LaFoto

*T*adpoles in *T*urkish puddle






*T*ired at the airport (when the flight to *T*enerife got cancelled for the day)






And *t*horns, too


----------



## icassell

Threads






Tortoise


----------



## Neil S.

*T*okyo Motor Show '07

1.






2.






3.


----------



## Phranquey

*T*ri-colored Heron





*T*ufted *T*itmouse





*T*ree Swallow


----------



## icassell

Twig


----------



## LaFoto

*T*ea


----------



## icassell

Ok guys ...

It's* "U"* time ...


Upside down


----------



## LaFoto

Already? "U"? Isn't it still Sunday? Does it change on Mondays or on Sundays? I think I had another "T"-photo in mind, but I don't know. I sure know that "U" is not so easy for me.


----------



## Buckster

*U*pper Yosemite Falls:





*U*nder The Bridge:


----------



## icassell

LaFoto said:


> Already? "U"? Isn't it still Sunday? Does it change on Mondays or on Sundays? I think I had another "T"-photo in mind, but I don't know. I sure know that "U" is not so easy for me.



Well, it's supposed to change on Sunday, but I'm sure no one would object if you want to put another "T" up  .  "U" is definitely a toughie.


----------



## Seekwence

Uniformed guard





UN Pavilion at 2010 World Expo


----------



## j-dogg

Under the Influence






6 of those will get you plasterfaced


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## icassell

Underwater


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

So, looks like were stuck on V?

Verde


----------



## LaFoto

*V*ater (German) = father (engl.) - so there :greenpbl: 





(Yes, I dug deep into my archives!)


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Phranquey

*V*iper


----------



## icassell

Phranquey said:


> *V*iper



Hmmmm ... looks more like a pit viper to me, but what the heck ...


----------



## icassell

Violet


----------



## Phranquey

icassell said:


> Twig


 


icassell said:


> Hmmmm ... looks more like a pit viper to me, but what the heck ...


 
That looked more like a Stick to me, but what the heck...


----------



## Buckster

Vase:
















Veggies:











Vintage WWII:


----------



## KKJUN

um.... Vandalism?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

KKJUN said:


> um.... Van-dalism?


 

Fixed.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

shutterbugsdesign said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing shot! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


wow! what an amazing capture~


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

LaFoto said:


> *G*littering


How did you get the shine (star) on the water bead?? A star filter??


----------



## icassell

I think it's time for a "W"

Woodpecker


----------



## LaFoto

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> *G*littering
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get the shine (star) on the water bead?? A star filter??
Click to expand...

 
The use of a small aperture (F16 or F22) did the trick. Nothing else is required for this (and a sharp focus, of course). You see it happen in the viewfinder, you see it glitter in focus and push ... and voilà.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah. Erm... *W*?

*W*aterfall, maybe?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Woodpecker







Whale






Water drop


----------



## Buckster

Wonderworks






WWII Bunker






WTC


----------



## icassell

Wasp






Willet






Wildflowers






Wolf






Whoopie (  )


----------



## doubleoh7

World of Color


----------



## StillGotIt

i like it!! ^^


----------



## filmshooter

Did the thread die or can nobody come up with anything for X or Y so far? :meh:


----------



## icassell

X-Ray






(And, before anyone asks ...  Yes I did take this image)


----------



## dmalsr22000

xylophone


----------



## icassell

Yellow wasp


----------



## dmalsr22000

yawn


----------



## icassell

Yellow Lambo


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Zuckuss FTW!


----------



## fast eddie

ZipLine!


----------



## icassell

Zebra


----------



## dmalsr22000

Zinc Zip-it


----------



## Greasy

Zucchero


----------

